# Heroes Of Annihilated Empires Fehler Win 7 64 bit brauche Hilfe



## Dragonsword (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo,


ich habe da folgendes Problem bei dem PC Spiel "Heroes Of Annihilated Empires":

http://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r179/migmak/fehler.png


Der Fehler:

"C:\Windows\system32\wow32.dll ist entweder nicht für die Ausführung 
unter Windows vorgesehen oder enthält einen Fehler. Installieren Sie
das Programm mit den Originalinstallationsmedien erneut, oder
wenden Sie sich an den Systemadministrator oder Softwarelieferanten
um Unterstützung zu erhalten."


Immer wenn ich das Spiel starten möchte und die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz eingestellt habe kommt dieser Fehler. Ich habe schon den Patch installiert, den Kompatibilitätsmodus ausprobiert und das Spiel auch schon neuinstalliert, ALLES hat NICHTS gebracht. E-Mail an den Support blieb leider unbeantwortet.  

Mein System:

Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)

Language: German (Regional Setting: German)

BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/30/09 20:26:21 Ver: 08.00.15

Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 960 @ 3.20GHz (8 CPUs), ~3.2GHz

Memory: 4096MB RAM

Available OS Memory: 4088MB RAM

Page File: 1564MB used, 6607MB available

DirectX Version: DirectX 11

Radeon HD 5830




Könnt ihr mir bei diesem Problem helfen ?





Viele liebe Grüße und vielen Dank,
Dragonsword


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2011)

Als erstes mal die Frage, ob alle Deine Treiber aktuell sind, also Grafiktreiber, Board-und Soundtreiber. Dann noch: gibt es vielelicht einen Patch für das Spiel?

und hier schreibt u.a einer, dass es nicht unter win7 geht: http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B000I2J5H4/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar  

Da könnte man probieren, ob es im "Kompatibilitätsmodus" für win XP vielleicht geht, google mal, wenn Du nicht weißt, wie das geht.


----------



## Dragonsword (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,

danke für deinen Post!

Gegoogelt habe ich schon längst und den Kompatibilitätsmodus habe ich auch schon längst in allen möglichen Einstellungen ausprobiert, der Fehler bleibt. 

Ohjeh, dann habe ich das Geld in den Müll geschmissen, denn bei Amazon (dein Link) hat der eine Käufer auch geschrieben, dass es inkompatibel mit Win 7 ist   !




Nochmals Danke und viele liebe Grüße.
Dragonsword


----------



## Lyzair (16. Januar 2011)

Hi,
habs selber heute erst zum laufen gebracht...hatte nen anderen fehler aber vielleicht hiflt meine methode dir ja 
Downloade, wenn noch nich geschehen, das update für den kopierschutz: www.star-force.com/support/drivers/
Müsste dann laufen ;D

LG Lyzair


----------



## Dragonsword (16. Januar 2011)

Hi,


vielen Dank!


Werde ich mal ausprobieren!   




Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Sonntag!   



Viele liebe Grüße
Dragonsword


----------



## Dragonsword (18. Januar 2011)

Hi,

oh man, hat leider nicht geklappt    .

Funktioniert noch immer nicht.


Weiss jemand noch etwas was man versuchen könnte?




Beste Grüße,
Dragonsword


----------

